

Ask HN: iPhone app for reading YC Hacker News? - wagerlabs

I apologize if this has been asked before but is there an iPhone app for reading Hacker News?<p>I understand that I can subscribe to the RSS feed of the article titles but the value for me is in the comments.<p>In fact, I always start by reading the comments and often don't visit the article itself.
======
auston
there used to be one at <http://buxfer.com/yc/>

